# Elektroblock EBL 263-5 user manual



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Hello, we only joined you today, we're completely new to motorhoming. We have just bought an Adria Twin (used - 2005). I've been searching everywhere for an EBL 263-5 user manual in English, but I've finally got a reply from Schaudt enclosing a pdf file of the manual in English, please let me know if you need a copy of this file.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Easyriders

If you could add the file to our downloads (user manual section) it will then be available for everyone.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=AddDownload#adddownload


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*To gaspode re: download*

I'd be happy to download the pdf file for the Elektroblock EBL 263-5 user manual in English, but I don't understand the link you give. What do I enter in "File link", for example?

I only joined today, partly because I was searching for this manual. Nobody else has downloaded this manual, perhaps they all have the same problem as me - they don't know how to do it! If you could give me an email address, I am happy to attach the pdf file to an email and send it. Best wishes.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

EBL 263-5 manual attached I think


----------

